# Dog food in bulk?



## yzfspecvr6 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello I live in the pacific northwest Tacoma area. I have quite a bit of dogs and I use to buy dog food from this guy for really cheap. He told me once that he buys the dog food he goes in his van picks it up and buys it by the pound and sells it by the pound he also said he sold alot of it to dog pounds and what not. Well I was just wondering if anyone knows of a place like this? The kind of dog food he got was all different kinds of dog food there was not just 1 type. it was also the bags of dog food that got sent to the stores and got damaged in transit and I guess all that dog food that got damaged or holes poked into it got sent to some place and then was sold by the pound can anyone give me any info please? Im sure good karma will come your way thank you!.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

First question, do you have any idea what it was that you are feeding your dogs?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I honestly cant imagine anything sold in bulk or torn bags being good quality. 
I remember buying hamster food at the pet store in bulk before I knew better, on more then one occasion I found it crawling with bugs. 
Theres no way of telling if the food is expired, especially if its exposed to oxygen and other elements, in particular if its a food preserved with natural vit. e or similar since it goes bad fast if not kept in air tight conditions.


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

How many is "quite a bit of dogs"?? What do you do that you need so many? What kind are they, what size, etc? You cannot feed one food to a bunch of different dogs and get great results. Do you look for discounted expired non labeled food for your family?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

How much can you afford to spend on food (per lb) for your dogs? There may be other options that are healthier and not too much more expensive.


----------



## yzfspecvr6 (Aug 20, 2010)

I am truely amused to see how many people cant answer a question. They responde with neg comments or questions of there own. How do you answer a question with a question? if you dont know how hard is it to just not say anything at all lol really? 

first of all the bags are the bags that get damaged in transit before or after they get to the store they get taped up and shipped back and it all ends at one location and you can buy it by the pound for like 5 dollars for a 35lb bag. The bags are all different kinds cali natural natural choice basically every brand of dog food that gets damaged. 

So to answer your question about exp dates any quality brand dog food will have a exp date and your telling me if you went into ur fridge and your sour cream was expire but a week but yet still smelld good your not going to eat it? Lol seems like people are feeding there dogs better then they feed them selves now a days. If i can get a 50 dollar 35lb bags for 5 dollars for 35lbs will take it if all it does is have a small little hole in the bag. 

Just for your information also on the do you feed your family non labed expire food like I said the dog food that gets sent to stores gets damaged in transit. If those bags were non labeld and they were expired why wuld they be on the shelf at the store? they are the same batch of dog food just these bags over here got damaged.

Does that answer all your questions guys? now if someone has any information leading to a solution with these please reply if not I really dont see what the point of you wasting your time to comment me on why i would do that or the exp dates are bad or i would never feed my dog that. YOu do what you do and I do what I do thank you and have a nice day.


So here are some pictures of the bags I am talking about Yes I got all those bags for under 10 dollars each. Do not try and bash me because your hmm I dont want to be rude but since some of you guys want to be a jack kob Im gonna say dumb enough to spend your 50 dollars for 1 35lb, and if your that worried about the exp date it expires at the end of 2011 ive never gotten a expired bag because after all they were sent to the store to SELL but they got damaged so they got sent back so why would they be expired or non labeled? man some peole are dumb in this world lol.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So your basically feeding your dogs Nutro crap! The dogfood that has had more recalls than any other, good choice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yzfspecvr6 (Aug 20, 2010)

I like How i was making fun of people giving non productive comments. I had a question nobody wants to answer my question and would rather comment on other stuff. I was makin fun of you guys for doin that and what do you go and do? make another comment like that I laugh at you in pitty... SMH......... that some people are to ignorant to realize there own stupidity


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 20, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> So your basically feeding your dogs Nutro crap! The dogfood that has had more recalls than any other, good choice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why would they send recalled Nutro to the pet store though? Im sure those issues have been dealt with if Nutro is still sold in pet stores.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

yzfspecvr6 said:


> I like How i was making fun of people giving non productive comments. I had a question nobody wants to answer my question and would rather comment on other stuff. I was makin fun of you guys for doin that and what do you go and do? make another comment like that I laugh at you in pitty... SMH......... that some people are to ignorant to realize there own stupidity


I think the point that people are trying to make is: Shouldn't you care more about what goes into your dogs' mouths more than the price of the food? 

Do you realize that Nutro brand is a known killer of dogs from their recalls? But you still choose to feed it? To me even if these bags of food were free I wouldn't even THINK of feeding it to my dogs. I know people here are just trying to help you, this is DOG FOOD CHAT.com so we try and educate people on what is best to feed their dogs and what NOT to feed their dogs...like Nutro. 

Maybe take a step back and take in what we are saying to you and don't take it as bashing you. Most of us here started out feeding our dogs crap food like Nutro, but have learned from others that it's worth every penny to choose better foods.

Now, I could understand you taking what you can get if you have a shelter or animal rescue organization, because let's face it...rescue dogs need to eat and if the best of the best can't be fed you have to settle on what you can afford. Beggers can't be choosers! So to answer your original question, I personally don't know much about those programs that you used to work with for food.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gizmo said:


> Why would they send recalled Nutro to the pet store though? Im sure those issues have been dealt with if Nutro is still sold in pet stores.


Most recalls don't get product pulled from the shelves until after people buy it, feed it to their pets, and their pets get sick. So even if they didn't have a recall out on it when those bags were shipped doesn't mean they still won't recall them for whatever reason in the future. For example, the latest recall on Iams included food that we already have at our vet office. They told us we can't sell it now...but they delivered it regardless. I don't know if they recalled this before or after it was shipped, but it doesn't matter since it was shipped regardless.


----------



## yzfspecvr6 (Aug 20, 2010)

Im not even gonna read all of your non sense. Your not telling me anything I dont know already. Just stick to answering the question if you cant answer it dont reply like ive alread said but people are to ignorant now a days.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

yzfspecvr6 said:


> Im not even gonna read all of your non sense. Your not telling me anything I dont know already. Just stick to answering the question if you cant answer it dont reply like ive alread said but people are to ignorant now a days.


To me, you saying "I'm not going to read your posts" as absurdly ignorant. I'm glad you at least know that you could potentially end up with sick animals from feeding Nutro. But it boggles my mind to think that you consciously choose to feed it  

My point is, stay away from Nutro, for the sake of your dogs. I can see getting bags of Orijen and Acana for really cheap since they come from ethical companies. But stay away from products produced by unethical companies!!!!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Why would you come to this forum if youre not willing to be at least a little open minded and learn a thing or 2 from people who actually know what they are talking about. 

The point being is that Nutro is a low quality food with a terrible record of poisonings hundreds of animals, if youre willing to take that chance, be me guest, but most of us consider our pets family not disposable property. 
Theres a lot of affordable options out there, like Costcos Kirkland Signature or 4Health(tractor supply). 

I myself occasionally buy food that expires within a year when its on sale, since I know my dog will eat it before then with no ill effects. But I wouldnt buy low quality, damaged bags not knowing how long they have been sitting out in the truck and exposed to heat, oxygen and other elements.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, 4 whole posts, one whole thread, and you've already called people here, "dumb", "ignorant", and "jack kob" (whatever the hell that is).

Maybe if you read through some of the forums here BEFORE you posted, you'd understand that most of the people here are interested in food QUALITY over QUANTITY. We are here to help other dog owners pick the *best* food for their dogs and situation, not just the cheapest. When we see someone (especially a noob) post something that indicates that they have little to no concept of quality, the first thing everyone here is going to do is try to steer the poster in the direction of a better food for the sake of their dog(s).

If you spent a little time here before you posted, you'd know that already and while you may have still posted this question, you might have positioned it a little differently, like explaining why you have so many dogs and what your budget constraints are. Not too many people here are going to be willing to assist someone who they even remotely think may be jeopardizing the physical and/or mental health of a dog (or dogs) due to ignorance or because they are cheap. 

Now, all that being said, if you want to try again we'll give you a do-over. :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

You get more bees with honey, dude. I seriously doubt that people are going to want to help at this point since you've called us a bunch of ignorant fools. 

But I suspect that another reason you have not gotten any responses that tell you how to acquire food in that way is because maybe the people here have not bought food that way.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i've edited my post, since i'm not going to engage.

no, i don't know of any place that offers what you want.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmmmm shouldn't this be locked now? This discussion was a failure from the start! Someone wants to argue lets just stop here!:tongue:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

There's not going to be any more arguing. :smile:


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

i only buy orijen. if thats hard to find try innova evo products. thre amaying. plus altho i haven tried it but judgeing by feed back o natural with raw is the best. any of these 3 able to help on your delema


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> There's not going to be any more arguing. :smile:


Thats got me laughing! :biggrin:With a hubby and 5 kids argueing is second nature around my home about everything from politics to what to cook haha! I guess thats why I like the cheery stuff on this sight!:wink:


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay since your looking for an answer I will give it to you. Try going to pet stores and offer to buy their ripped bags before they ship them back as it will cost them money. Most here will donate to shelters. Personally when it comes to my dogs I want the best for them, not some cheap on sale ripped bags. I have been known to scour raw meat bins and get things dirt cheap because they are expired tho. Now, im not arguing with you. I have learned something in life after growing up with people who make their animal live outside or people who feed poison in a bag, is I dont care anymore what anyone does with their dogs. At least yours are being fed...even if its cheap food that will eventually kill them. Their are tons of dogs out their in this world who are lucky to get fed once a week.

Drops 2 cents into the jar


----------



## Walter Buss (Aug 24, 2010)

*Bulk finds*

Most pet foods of the holistic market are sold through small independent distributors. These distributors are scattered across the U.S servicing the same retailers you buy your foods from. As a consumer you will not be given any information as to the location or contact info required to find these torn bags sitting in a warehouse BUT. 
The loop......If you contact your "Independent retailer" and ask them where they purchase your food from they are required to disclose this information. If you happen to find that one of these distributors is local. Many of them will be willing to work with you in bulk. They have many damaged goods that they may sell to you at a reduced price. The reason they will sell you these bags is because they are only worth the price they paid and the red tape associated with recieveing credit from the petfood manufacturer is such a berdon, selling to you becomes a good option. 
Good luck with the investigative ventures


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Walter, I'm glad you could answer this question for all of us, as I don't think any of us knew. Hopefully the OP will be back to read your response.


----------

